# post-EVLT f/u US study - 93971 or 76970



## Rita Bartholomew (May 8, 2012)

Is it appropriate for a hospital to bill for a f/u ultrasound a month after an EVLT procedure?  If so, would 76970 be used or 93971? Our rad is saying that it's "included", but there is no global concept for facility coding/charging, so I don't see how that can be true.  Any opinions are appreciated.


----------



## lrhodge (May 8, 2012)

We bill the post op doppler 48 hours after the EVLT and bill the 93971.  If we do a doppler on their 4 week return and there is no problems and no new problems we don't bill the doppler but if they have a new vein with reflux we do bill the doppler 93971.


----------



## Rita Bartholomew (May 9, 2012)

Laura -- are you billing for professional, facility or both?


----------

